# Funny World



## Peairtach (Oct 24, 2009)

It seems that although it's "acceptable" for two men to get "married" in some societies, it's not acceptable to brew a cup of coffee in the nude in your own kitchen 

Man arrested for making coffee in own home while naked - Telegraph


----------



## Andres (Oct 24, 2009)

there are two sides to every story... I read in another article (too lazy to find the link) that the man stood in his doorway and looked at the woman and her child as they walked by. While we may never know the truth as to what really happened, I do believe that if you have open windows that people can see into, it is your responsibility to cover yourself up.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah, even if it was dark out, as he says, it's still a pretty stupid idea to be standing near an open window naked. There _are_ people who voluntarily get up very early in the morning (for reasons that thoroughly escape this non-morning person).


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 24, 2009)

It's pretty stupid to be filling a mug of coffee with boiling water while naked. Accidents can happen.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 24, 2009)

Richard Tallach said:


> It's pretty stupid to be filling a mug of coffee with boiling water while naked. Accidents can happen.



But it could be worse if it soaks into your clothes.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 24, 2009)

Crazy legalists!

-----Added 10/24/2009 at 07:38:58 EST-----

Watch it, or I will sic John Timmy Spong on you!


----------

